# Geo Tours Guide School & Employment



## georafting (Mar 19, 2012)

Geo Tours Whitewater Raft Trips will begin its Guide School May 20th, 2013. Geo has a variety of positions open for this coming rafting season including: Office, Photographer, Veteran Guide and Guide Trainee. Geo is based in Morrison Colorado and operates on three rivers: Clear Creek, Upper Colorado River and Arkansas River.
Guide School will run from May 20th through May 31st with Memorial weekend off. Completion of school will give participant the necessary 50 hrs. of on river training to be a commercial raft guide in Colorado. Costs $425.00.
All positions offer competitive pay and flexible hours.
Contact Bruce via Mountain Buzz or phone.


----------

